# How to get the dimensions for corner cabinets to display correctly in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you ever noticed that the dimensions for eCabinets corner cabinets do not display correctly? For example when you hover over a 36”wide X 34 ½” high X 24”deep corner the program shows it as 12” wide X 34 ½” high X 24” deep. Well here is a quick and simple trick to correct this.
Here is the link to Check it out.
https://youtu.be/N0-dgJdPajA


----------

